# Towing



## geffers (Dec 3, 2011)

anyone fitted tow bar to autotrail Delaware 2014


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

geffers said:


> anyone fitted tow bar to autotrail Delaware 2014


I've got a towbar on my Dakota which I would think would be a similar setup. Mine was made by PWS of Poole and is type approved. May be worth a call.

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a type approved one fitted to our Scout which has a very long over hang but rock solid even with 3 MTB's on an Atera carrier

http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/type_approved_motorhome_towbars.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

philoaks said:


> I've got a towbar on my Dakota which I would think would be a similar setup. Mine was made by PWS of Poole and is type approved. May be worth a call.
> 
> http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm


Doubt it Phil. He may even have packed in the business.

When I phoned a couple of months ago he was still waiting after 9 months for type approval on his towbars, and was VERY fed up. He said he was thinking of giving up altogether.

Things may have changed, but I used Fast Fit and they seem OK. Bloody expensive though - you have to pay a lot for the label.

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Doubt it Phil. He may even have packed in the business.
> 
> When I phoned a couple of months ago he was still waiting after 9 months for type approval on his towbars, and was VERY fed up. He said he was thinking of giving up altogether.
> 
> ...


That's odd Dave, perhaps he's only gone done the road of type approval for certain manufacturers. He's definitely got type approval for my Dakota and (looking at the certificate) for the Delaware too. 

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/pdf/type-approval-certificate.pdf


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He must have got the approval since I contacted him Phil.

He was certainly not a happy chappy at that time!!

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have considerable dealings with dave at PW over a towbar fitted to a very early AT Cheyyenne 696G (long story, there is a thread on the forum all about it, the end resultb was that the Fiat Chassis needed beefing up which all of the later X250's have) 

He is an extremely professional and competant person, he showed me all of the drawings he had been supplied with by AT to manufacture towbars for their range. His towbars are very substatial and very well made products (and have the necessary type approval)

I would not hesitate to use him !

Andy.


----------



## geffers (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for a very helpful response from everyone


----------

